# Cost of Living



## mac_mac74 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have looked around on the forum and have not come across the cost of living for a family of 3, my wife will not work but her and my daughter (3yrs) will come along, she will need to go to a creche and then school thereafter. Im looking for general cost of living for us both - area of work will be in Walldorf, so im looking for a nice decent area to stay where the costs are not too high, but im also very outgoing and cannot laze around a house.

House rent 2-3 bed unfurn (i need reasonable size garden - German Shepard)
Electricity 
Water
Municipal
Groceries (2 adults and a child)
Eating out at least 2-3 times p/mth
TV 
Internet
Phone
Mobile
Health Insurance
Creche/Day care
School (in next x2 yrs)


Thanks in advance


----------

